# Metra/Fierce Premium Speaker Wire



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I got this wire from Best Buy, yes wire is wire. I simply liked the color, also the color of the outer Jacket blends with many interiors for a very nice and professional look. It is a twisted pair, the actual wires are dark gray and the other one is a light silverish gray.

The gray outer jacket is not full of of air or in a hard tube like other wires, that makes it hard to cut, and sticky. This metra wire is very flexible and very smooth it would slide very smoothly under carpets and it is not bulky either. 

Not going to comment on the sound, simply because wire is wire, the BB site says it is 100% OFC, the wire is either nickel plated or has some silver material on the strands. I scrapped hard and the copper appeared to be lighter than I am used to see, the strands thickness are also great, not too thin and will not fall apart like other wires I used before.

The Jacket says it is CEA 2015 certified, it cuts very easy and the insulation strips very well also. I sells in 20ft packages, the 16 gauge retails for $20, they also have a 12 gauge version that also costs $20 and it is comes in packages of 20 ft.

I thought I would share the info, it may be found cheaper on other stores.

The color is actually ligher gray like the link here 
Metra 20' 16AWG Premium Speaker Wire TC5TSW 16-20 - Best Buy


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I remember when Stinger had some similar on sale...I remember I got 4 20ft rolls of 16g for about 8 each roll....better deal than 20.00 and better brand. I'll dig mine out and post pics so you can be the judge yourself.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Ha ha I hear you, not the best deal and cost is important, I got it for apriceclose to what you paid. Yes post pics, I saved the BB picture but my pc could not read it, the iPad saved it I mailed it and I may post the BB pic later.

For some reson my iPhone is taking yellowish pics and the wire looks dark.

I also want to point out that this wire is very light in weight too and it feels great touching it also. I would not pay $1.00 a foot either unless the color was the only reason.

The 12 awg at the same price is more than twice the copper for a better deal if 12awg is needed, very strange why BB would price both awg the same.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/metra-2...42923&skuId=2466545&st=Metra 20 awg&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

I have some of the 12 gauge that a friend gave me left over from his install. I wouldn't pay that kind of money for it but it's great wire for being free. I can take some pics of it later if you would like. Your pics did make the wire look pretty dark.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Monster XLN 16S-MS20


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I think I finally got my camera issue fixed.
No clue why they put a string there, I used canare 4 conductor before and it has a bunch on strings surrounding the twisted pairs,it is a mess to deal with, I still have a lot but can't split the 4 conductor wire, I use it for point to point or biwire applications and the 4 conductor is bulky for under carpet areas even being 16 g.

Monster has a car version called XLN extra low noise, it comes with in clear tube with a silver and blue wire, one of the conductors had a thin hard plastic string and the wire was twisted a around it. Good and nice wire, just very difficult to work with dealing with the plastic in the wire.

This metra is my first choice due to the jacket, color and is very easy to work with, other make an in wall type with a white jacket, I have never seen it or used that one.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks like you can actually get 20 ft. of the 12 gauge on Ebay for $7.98 with free shipping. It's definitely worth that. Keep in mind that it also comes with a pair of "speaker pants" to clean up the terminations.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

mires said:


> Looks like you can actually get 20 ft. of the 12 gauge on Ebay for $7.98 with free shipping. It's definitely worth that. Keep in mind that it also comes with a pair of "speaker pants" to clean up the terminations.



There you go, great deal, the pants thing works well although I would cut the legs a bit, and I would rather have a lighter color pants, usually not seen in many cases either except Subs.


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

mires said:


> Looks like you can actually get 20 ft. of the 12 gauge on Ebay for $7.98 with free shipping. It's definitely worth that. Keep in mind that it also comes with a pair of "speaker pants" to clean up the terminations.


Anyone know the strand count for the 12awg?

Also, would these be better to get then Kicker, Streetwire Ultra, or KnuKonceptz SS Karma Speakerwire?


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

^^^^^

Looks like it's the last one at that price. 

Fierce Car Audio 20 Feet 12 Gauge Premium Speaker Wire FST1220 Connect Amp Flex | eBay

Looks like this guy has a bunch for $1 more though.

Fierce Car Audio Premium Performance Speaker Wire 12 Gauge 20 ft 6 1 Meter FST12 | eBay

In my opinion the benefits of this wire is that it has an extra "jacket" and includes a pair of "speaker pants". If you aren't worried about those things then just go with whatever is cheaper. I have no experience with the Knukonceptz or Kicker wire but I can assure you that there will be no audible difference between any of them or any wire for that matter.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

THIS 



mires said:


> ^^^^^
> In my opinion the benefits of this wire is that it has an extra "jacket" and includes a pair of "speaker pants". If you aren't worried about those things then just go with whatever is cheaper. I have no experience with the Knukonceptz or Kicker wire but I can assure you that there will be no audible difference between any of them or any wire for that matter.



I just like it for the color the smooth jacket and the feel, wire is wire, the benefit of a twisted pair is it helps to cancel noise, the karma kicker and monster do the same thing.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Off topic, 

Just wondering if there is any issue just adding extensions to existing wiring either by soldering or using crimped connectors, solder will be my choice, I know tweeters have connectors and have always needed wire extensions.

Not sure if mid drivers getting more power using  extensions should be prevented and if mid drivers get 150-180watts each will a 20 ft 16 g wire be sufficient or should 12g wire should be used? What would be the power or distance cut off for 6.5" drivers


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Just buy 2 core in-wall speaker wire, it has the outer jacket like this.


----------

